# Cat with swollen stomach



## Bobbybob (Feb 16, 2010)

My 11yr old cat's stomach has suddenly ballooned. He was always a nice size but over the last 2wks his stomach has grown so much he looks like he has swollen a canon ball. He is very lethargic and just sleeps all day. His shoulder blades have become very thin. He is still eating and going to the toilet normally. Has anybody any idea what this might be please?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Is he drinking a lot? It might be worth a visit to your vet as I've known a couple of cats that have balloned due to diabetes, I'm not saying it is that but it's the only thing I can think of, especially with the lethargy.


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi

I would go to the vet asap as you really need to know what it is. It may turn out to be something simple, but you never know.

Good luck and keep us posted

Leigh


----------



## Shin (Feb 1, 2009)

Vets-asap! It could be he has an underactive thyroid which will make him drink a lot, one of my old cats had this and it worried me the size she got to! The lethargy would be because of this aswell, it's important to just make sure he has enough water around the place-don't cut down the food though, keep everything normal and seek advice from a vet immediately.

It could also me diabetes, that would explain the drinking, I haven't heard of them ballooning with it though, definately the vets for the kitty though.

Good luck and hope he gets better, keep us posted! If it is thyroid-related and you want to chat to someone who also had a kitty that suffered you can PM me or reply here and I'd be happy to chat about my experience with it.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

yep VETS ASAP.

there's so many things it COULD be, all the aforementioned and:

he could have an intestinal blockage, neeps has something that causes this (useless tummy flora from what we can gather), but it can be caused by torsion in the intestines or stuck food (large undigested bit of meat, bone).

he needs to go to the vets to get checked out, x-rayed and get a laxative (will be kept in overnight for that) if it's a food blockage.

let him drink as much as he wants but feed him smaller meals, if it's a blockage of any kind more food on top of the blockage will merely make matters worse. and if it's something else then slightly less food won't make a difference for a few days until he sees a vet.

let us know what the vet says  hope kitty is well soon


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

It could be ascites (fluid ) possibly from a heart problem or leaking from another internal organ -vet asap-hope it turns out well.


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

I would agree that a vet visit is necessary. Unfortunately a sudden increase in belly size is often fluid which is usually because of a serious liver disease, heart disease or most often cancer.

Your vet will do a good exam and will likely put a needle in the belly to determine if there is fluid there. They may do an xray or ultrasound as well.

I hope everything is ok!


----------



## Bobbybob (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I will get him booked in asap.


----------



## Bobbybob (Feb 16, 2010)

Took him to vet today. Unfortunately it was his heart and there was nothing that they could do, so I have had to let him go peacefully xx


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Only just noticed this thread now and am so sorry to hear your sad news.

Take comfort that your boys passing was peaceful and he is now free from pain.

RIP kitty & sending big hugs to you xx


----------



## Shin (Feb 1, 2009)

Bobbybob said:


> Took him to vet today. Unfortunately it was his heart and there was nothing that they could do, so I have had to let him go peacefully xx


I'm ever so sorry to hear about this, poor little mite :'( but at least it wasn't prolonged for him.

My thoughts are with you
xxx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

Bobbybob said:


> Took him to vet today. Unfortunately it was his heart and there was nothing that they could do, so I have had to let him go peacefully xx


oh no! :crying: aw poor kitty, big hug mate!


----------



## Leigh P (Dec 26, 2009)

Really sorry to hear your sad news. At least you did the right thing for him, which is all you can do after a lifetime of love.

Take care
Leigh


----------



## kello82 (Jan 22, 2010)

oh im so sorry to hear this 

RIP and play and be well in rainbow bridge, kitty!


----------



## kello82 (Jan 22, 2010)

this is horrifyingly ironic.

my kitty is now having the exact same problem. he will most likely be pts tommorow, but in the meantime we search for some answers, in case there is anything we can do to make him mre comfortable.

again, and now from a point of complete understanding, i am so sorry. i know how quickly it comes on, and it is jsut a rollercoaster of emotions with this illness.

if my cat does go down trommorw, i will tell him to look up your boy when he gets to rainbow bridge. they can swap "war stories".

be well.


----------

